# '15/'16 Winter - Anchorage, AK



## 91AK250

Well guys, after the terrible season last year i'm hoping for some real winter weather. We had a record low snowfall last season of 25"!! Average is closer to 80" with a record year only 2 years ago when i had over 210" at my house by the spring.

Plow sales went in the tank by December last year as nobody was buying, since there was nothing to push. I only plowed my own driveway one time all last winter.

I'm not sure what to make of things this year. Sept 17th we had snow just up the hill from my house and last week on Sept 30th we got snow in town.

Here's to hoping we get a real winter this season!

Sept 17th


Sept 29th


Sept 30th


Today, snow has all melted and i put the plow on the F-250.


----------



## cet

It looks beautiful there but snow in September, I'd move. 5 months of winter is long enough.


----------



## DieselSlug

Hope you get some action this year!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Subscribed..........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Is it unusual for you to get a couple snows in September.


----------



## 6090

I was in Fairbanks on Tuesday of last week when all the wet, heavy snow came down (14"). It then followed me to Anchorage as there was 2-3" that began Tuesday night and into Wednesday morning. It was good to see the "white gold" again!


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm sure this year will have more snow then last year.


----------



## 91AK250

rhkfwain;2034456 said:


> I was in Fairbanks on Tuesday of last week when all the wet, heavy snow came down (14"). It then followed me to Anchorage as there was 2-3" that began Tuesday night and into Wednesday morning. It was good to see the "white gold" again!


Is that you Rick?? 

September snow is not out of the norm, we typically don'y get anything sticking until Halloween. Snow season on average is from October - April.

Weather now is back in the high 40s in the day and close to freezing at night, we'll see what the next few weeks brings. I'm not switching over to snow tires on all our cars/trucks just yet….


----------



## secret_weapon

Looks good! Although I'm not quite ready yet. My memory is not so good, but wasn't it 2011 when AK got pounded and the rest of the states pretty much nothing? That was the one winter I decided to take off because my wife had twins. I think I shoveled my drive 3 times.


----------



## 91AK250

secret_weapon;2034781 said:


> Looks good! Although I'm not quite ready yet. My memory is not so good, but wasn't it 2011 when AK got pounded and the rest of the states pretty much nothing? That was the one winter I decided to take off because my wife had twins. I think I shoveled my drive 3 times.


Yes, 2011 was the crazy year. It did not stop that winter!

for a refresh click the link below 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125390&page=2


----------



## nalegtx

El Nino is known to bring warmer and drier conditions for most of AK except around anchorage where ocean moisture and warmer temps can cause various small events. I hope we all get a winter worth while to plow. Last year here in NH we got BURIED! i loved it, but my truck and equipment took a beating, don't know is i coul do a double season of that again. Here's to a white and green filled winter!


----------



## 91AK250

El Nino does weird things here and nobody really knows how it's going to play out until it comes. They say it could be the same as last year with warm temps and no moisture or it could be real wet. So far we've been above normal temps all month so far, but this week it looks like things are going to change with snow called for Friday and Saturday...we'll see how it plays out.

Been mid 40s every day with only a couple nights below freezing..one day was 25.

I'll be sure to update!


----------



## scottL

El Nino. It is being less talked about and the maps are showing it moving southward. Surprise.

global maps are showing notable and early snow in the European areas. Ice is now starting to form fast in the artic. Plenty of moisture.

I'm gonna say sw lower alaska below average. Upper ne colder and snowier. Like a line. I'm going with more of the state getting a normal winter than last year.


----------



## 91AK250

Well, Thursday it was high 40s and they were calling for Snow Friday...I wasn't so sure. Well it came though and looks like winter is here. They are calling for more snow tonight and later in the week. Nothing plowable yet but if it keeps up it will be!

NOAA:


> SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT...CORRECTED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ANCHORAGE AK
> 521 AM AKST SUN NOV 1 2015
> 
> AKZ101-111-121-145-020230-
> ANCHORAGE-MATANUSKA VALLEY-WESTERN KENAI PENINSULA-SUSITNA VALLEY-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANCHORAGE...EAGLE RIVER...INDIAN...
> EKLUTNA...PALMER...WASILLA...SUTTON...CHICKALOON...KENAI...
> SOLDOTNA...HOMER...COOPER LANDING...TALKEETNA...WILLOW...CANTWELL
> 521 AM AKST SUN NOV 1 2015
> 
> A FAST MOVING FRONT SWINGING IN FROM THE WEST IS EXPECTED TO
> BRING ANOTHER QUICK ROUND OF SNOW TO SOUTH CENTRAL ALASKA TONIGHT
> THROUGH EARLY MONDAY MORNING...POTENTIALLY IMPACTING THE MONDAY
> MORNING COMMUTE WITH FRESH SNOW.
> 
> IN THE ANCHORAGE BOWL AND MATANUSKA VALLEY...LATE AFTERNOON SNOW
> FLURRIES TODAY WILL TURN OVER TO MORE MODERATE OR BRIEFLY HEAVY
> SNOW AT TIMES AROUND MIDNIGHT. THIS WILL CONTINUE THROUGH AROUND
> 4 AM BEFORE TAPERING OFF TO LIGHTER SCATTERED SHOWERS. SNOWFALL
> TOTALS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE WITH THE BULK OF THAT FALLING
> FAIRLY RAPIDLY BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND 4 AM.


Few photos from Friday and Sat.


----------



## 91AK250

Last night on my way home from a friends.


----------



## 6090

Just checked the weather in Anchorage (-6) and Fairbanks (-18). Stay warm up there. Looks like up to 6" of snow in Anchorage possible today. Have fun and stay warm 91AK250. Oh, and, keep on selling those plows!


----------



## 91AK250

finally some real stuff! I actually got to use the plow, I almost forgot what it was like to spend a day plowing after all of last season.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## mercer_me

Really enjoy seeing all your pictures. I'm surprised you never went with a bigger plow with all the snow you guys usually get up there.


----------



## 91AK250

I only do driveways and my road sometimes, the 7'6" is the perfect size for the situations I get into.

I picked up another drive this season, nice big open gravel drive. I didn't really want another but what he offered I could not turn down. Only wants me to come up if we get 6" or more.

I'm going to be mounting up some nearly new Blizzaks on the truck in the next few weeks, I had them on my Expedition which I sold a few weeks ago.


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;2059657 said:


> I only do driveways and my road sometimes, the 7'6" is the perfect size for the situations I get into.


I bet if you tried an 8' you would be in love. I know after owning an 8' I could never go back to a 7.5'.


----------



## 91AK250

mercer_me;2059669 said:


> I bet if you tried an 8' you would be in love. I know after owning an 8' I could never go back to a 7.5'.


I've plowed with every size plow, for other applications bigger blades are wonderful. For what I do though it would just make my life harder.

For our yard at work our 9'2" VXT works amazing.


----------



## 91AK250

Well, That was short lived, back to summer I guess. 50F and calling for RAIN for the next two days. Most of it is gone already. It's going to cool back down Saturday and is supposed to snow, what amount I don't know, though Tuesday.


UGH!


----------



## unimakpass

No skiing either. Down here in Homer and it's ugly. Was thinking of getting a tractor and blower but looks like it should put a tiller on it instead.


----------



## DieselSlug

A few dusting's here and some frost. Otherwise lame here too


----------



## 91AK250

Put Blizzaks on the F-250, sure looks like a waste.

50F yesterday! WTF!


----------



## iceyman

At least youve seen snow.. Weve only seen 50* and rain


----------



## BC Handyman

Wow another warm/low snow year up there, some of the miners must be getting in a few good bonus mining days.


----------

